# Redrose loft



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

Quick question, how many pigeons can this loft safely hold? And what do you feel the best setup inside is, the little upside down V's or the cubicles? And do you feel the vents on the bottom front under the aviary are necessary? I have mine 80% built and don't know what I want to do inside, I would like to get a couple of breeding pairs and build a nice little team for myself but may use my small old loft for breeding I dunno


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LHoss said:


> Quick question, how many pigeons can this loft safely hold? And what do you feel the best setup inside is, the little upside down V's or the cubicles? And do you feel the vents on the bottom front under the aviary are necessary? I have mine 80% built and don't know what I want to do inside, I would like to get a couple of breeding pairs and build a nice little team for myself but may use my small old loft for breeding I dunno



What size is the loft?Never mind.......4 x 8
According to calculations using 15 cubic feet per bird..........12.
I'd say 15 max.
I personally don't like the V-Perches. The birds like to lay down and be on a flat surface. 2 x 4 perches or cubicle/box perches are what the BIRDS would prefer if you could ask them.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

These lofts have a 3' x 8' aviary also. You can keep 24 birds in one of these lofts. I have 3 of these lofts. One is a little different cause it is 6 x 6 with the same 3 foot aviary but the footage is almost identical and the layout is. I will have to get more pics of my lofts now but here is a couple pics of 2 of my lofts. I think the vents you are talking about are clean outs, not vents. I don't put them in mine but they would be kind of handy to have. The first pic is of a flight pen. I changed the design a little and put a trap in. I use a more open design where the avairy is part of the loft and the front don't fold down. The rest of the pics are of a breeding loft. Good luck and if you have any question ask I have built 6 or 7 of these between mine and my friends. Good Luck


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice!
This is the loft I am building. I was wondering about the vents myself. It would be nice in the hot summer to open those up, as long as there is a good strong grid over them. I, personally, am worried about predators...so any openings make me nervous  The ***** around here are pretty smart.
I will be putting strong screen across the top of the loft where it is open as well, I have enough problems keeping the hornets out of my other bird houses, cars, my house- LOL.
I do like the fold-down screen idea, but I have absolutely no experience with these birds yet, so I may change my mind on that later- who knows? I know I had started another thread with questions, but with the picture of your loft, it may be easier here for those who have them to mention what they would change, etc, in order to help those of us out who may be building them now?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would opt for perches like the ones in this link over the v-perches. The v-perches are hard to clean.

http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/reunion_racing_lofts_interior.htm

I have both and prefer these over v-perches


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

HillFamily that's great ! Very simple to build and doesn't take up alot of space, thanks for the link


----------

